# Letters to Santa...



## punisher73 (Dec 17, 2009)

Got this from an email sent to me.  Enjoy!

*1.* Dear Santa,
I wud like a kool toy space ranjur for Xmas. Iv ben a good boy all yeer.
YeR FReND, BiLLy

Dear Billy,
Nice spelling. You're on your way to being a career lawncare specialist.
How 'bout I send you a f****** book so you can learn to read and write?
I'm giving your older brother the space ranger, at least HE can spell!
Santa


*2.* Dear Santa,
I have been a good girl all year, and the only thing I ask for is peace and joy in 
the world for everybody! Love, Sarah

Dear Sarah,
Your parents smoked pot when they had you, didn't they?
Santa


*3.* Dear Santa,
I've written you for three years now asking for a fire truck.
Please, I really really want a fire truck this year!
Love, Joey

Dear Joey,
Let me make it up to you. While you sleep, I'm gonna torch your house.
You'll have more fire trucks than you'll know what to do with.
Santa


*4.* Dear Santa,
I don't know if you can do this, but for Christmas,
I'd like for my mommy and daddy to get back together.
Please see what you can do.
Love, Teddy

Dear Teddy,
What, and ruin that hot affair your dad's still having with the babysitter?
He's banging her like a screen door in a hurricane, son!
Let me get you some nice Legos instead.
Santa


*5.* Dear Santa,
I need more Pokemon cards please! All my friends have more Pokemon cards than me. 
Please see what you can do. Love, Michelle

Dear Michelle,
It blows my f****** mind. Kids are forcing their parents to buy hundreds of dollars 
worth of these stupid cards, and none of you snot-nosed brats are even learning to 
play the game. Let me get you something more your speed, like "Chutes and Ladders."
Santa


*6.* Dear Santa,
I want a new bike, playstation, a train, some G.I. Joes,
a dog, a drum kit,a pony and a tuba.
Love, Francis

Dear Francis,
Who names their kid "Francis" nowadays?
Santa


*7.* Dear Santa,
I left milk and cookies for you under the tree,
and I left carrots for your reindeer outside the backdoor.
Love, Susan

Dear Susan,
Milk gives me the runs and carrots make the deer fart in my face.
You want to be a kiss-***? Leave me a glass of Chivas Regal and some Toblerone.
Santa


*8.* Dear Santa,
What do you do the other 364 days of the year? Are you making toys?
Your friend, Thomas

Dear Thomas,
All toys get made in China. I have a condo in Vegas, where I spend
most my time squeezing cocktail waitresses asses, and losing all my
cash at the craps table. Hey, YOU wanted to know!
Santa


*9.* Dear Santa,
Do you see us when we're sleeping, do you really know when we're awake, like in the 
song?
Love, Jessica

Dear Jessica,
You are that gullible? Good luck in whatever you do, I'm skipping your house...
Santa


*10.* Dear Santa,
I really really want a puppy this year. Please please please PLEASE.
Timmy

Timmy, That whiney begging crap may work with your folks, but that crap
don't work up here. You're getting a sweater again.
Santa

*11.* Dearest Santa,
We don't have a chimney in our house, how do you get into our home?
Love, Marky Mark

Firstly, stop calling yourself "Marky," that's why you're getting your *** whipped 
at school. Secondly, you don't live in a house, that's a low-rent apartment complex 
you're living in. Thirdly, I get inside your pad just like all the burglars do, 
through your bedroom window. Sweet Dreams!
Santa


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 17, 2009)

Santa Dice Clause.  OH!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 17, 2009)

Some of those really make sense ina worp way of thinking...


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 18, 2009)

That reminds me of the santa from futurama


----------

